# مطلوب معلومات حول الطاقة الشمسية



## v90v (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

* لمن له الخبر في استعمال الطاقة الشمسة *
* مطلوب ارشادي عن النوعية الاجهزة والتمديدات والبطاريات وكل شيء احتاجة تركيبة وعملة لأستعمال الطاقة الشمسية في مخيم في البر شاهد الصوره في الاسفل*

* وهذا رابط المنتجات*

* Solar-Solar Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.com*


*




*​


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم. 

تحتاج لخلايا شمسية و بطاريات و inverter و controller بس الاول لازم تعرف انت محتاجها فى ايه بالضبط. يعنى لو انارة و مصدر كهرباء للتليفزيون و الكمبيوتر و خلافه هيكون الموضوع كويس بس لو كانت مثلا عشان مكيفات هتكون التكلفة عالية جدا جدا. 

انت محتج تعرف انت عاوز تشغل أية أجهزة بالضبط و لمدة كام ساعة كل يوم و ساعتها ممكن نحسب التكلفة الفعلية على حسب الاحمال.


----------



## v90v (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية اخ محمد
احتاج تشغيل اناره وتلفزيون ورسيفر وكمبيوترات وشحن تلفونات بس
ولا احتاج الى سخان وتكييف ويوجد ماكينة كهرباء بس لا اريد تشغيلها 24 ساعة
يعني هل تفيدني بطاربات تعاد شحنها من ماكينة مولد الكهرباء


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

v90v قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية اخ محمد
> احتاج تشغيل اناره وتلفزيون ورسيفر وكمبيوترات وشحن تلفونات بس
> ولا احتاج الى سخان وتكييف ويوجد ماكينة كهرباء بس لا اريد تشغيلها 24 ساعة
> يعني هل تفيدني بطاربات تعاد شحنها من ماكينة مولد الكهرباء



أخى العزيز... الطاقة الشمسية سوف تفيدك فى التطبيقات التى اشرت اليها. بس انت محتاج تعرف انت هتشغل كل جهاز كم ساعة عشان حساب الاحمال. انا ممكن احسبها لك و كم لوح شمسى تحتاج و كم بطارية بس محتاج أعرف كم ساعة تحتاج تشغيل كل جهاز. هناك أجهزة بتعمل بالطاقة الشمسية فقط و لا تحتاج الى المحول (تعمل على dc) مثل اضاءات ال led و الفريزر الشمسى و الذى يعمل كثلاجة ايضا و كل هذا يوفر لك حسب الاستعمال.
بالنسبة للجدوى الاقتصادية... انا مش متأكد بالضبط عشان سعر الديزل فى الخليج رخيص جدا


----------



## v90v (12 نوفمبر 2011)

لنفترض عدد 2 تلفزيون و 2 رسيفر عدد 5 نيون طويل 4 شاحن تلفون 5 كمبيوتر ولمدت 10 ساعات يومية

كمان اخ محمد اقدر استغل فترة تشغيل ماكينة الكهرباء في شحن بطارية الخلايا الشمسية ..


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

v90v قال:


> لنفترض عدد 2 تلفزيون و 2 رسيفر عدد 5 نيون طويل 4 شاحن تلفون 5 كمبيوتر ولمدت 10 ساعات يومية
> 
> كمان اخ محمد اقدر استغل فترة تشغيل ماكينة الكهرباء في شحن بطارية الخلايا الشمسية ..



مبدئيا سوف تحتاج حوالى 22 لوح شمسى 130 وات و حوالى 24 بطارية و عدد 3 كنترولر و انفرتر و يمكن العدد يقل لو استخدمت الواح ذات سعة اكبر


----------



## v90v (14 نوفمبر 2011)

كثير هذا العدد اخ محمد
والاسعر بالكويت مرعبه ههههههه بيطلع حوالي 25 الف دولار
واقوى بطاريه شفتها 45 انبير

اشار علي واحد ان احط 3 الواح او 4 مع بطارية شاحنه 200 انبير


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

v90v قال:


> كثير هذا العدد اخ محمد
> والاسعر بالكويت مرعبه ههههههه بيطلع حوالي 25 الف دولار
> واقوى بطاريه شفتها 45 انبير
> 
> اشار علي واحد ان احط 3 الواح او 4 مع بطارية شاحنه 200 انبير



عدد الخلايا بالاعلى على اساس الاحمال التى طلبتها لمدة 10 ساعات يوميا. 3 أو 4 الواح يمكن يا دوب يكفوا الاضاءة فقط. سعر الوات فى الصين مثلا حوالى 1.2 دولار و الجودة جيدة ممكن تستوردهم من هناك هيكون ارخص اكيد من الكويت


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (25 نوفمبر 2011)

عزيزي الكريم الرجاء الاطلاع على العنوان التالي وفالك طيب

او http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=299266





​


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (25 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=299266#ixzz1eghvJAzO

*الواح شمسية وجميع ملحقاتها . وهي عبارة عن لوح شمسي + خزان كهرباء 
مع توصيلات كهربائية لجميع انواع التلفونات والكمبيوترات +3 لمبات وهو عبارة عن نوعين الاول وقدرة 17 امبير و الثاني 38 امبير ...... 
نفس المواصفات .. يتميز 38 امبير بشحن بطارية السيارة عن طريق الوح الشمسي 
جميع التوصيلات الكهربائية متوفرة للمواصفات اعلاة 

الخزان الكهربائي يتميز بتحديد الكمية المتبقية فية مع العلم انة يتم شحنة من 3 الى 4 ساعات تقريبا ويكفي لمدة يومين واكثر ..
سعر 17 امبير .. من 1000 الى 1500 درهم امارتي حسب الكمية 
سعر 38 امبير .. من 1800 الى 2400 درهم امارتي حسب الكمية 
الضمانات .. توجد ضمانة من الشركة المصنعة على الخزان الكهربائي سنة وعلى اللواح 5 سنوات 
*


----------

